# I am so disgusted!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I was out doing my errands and I noticed a new shop opened near where I was shopping. It was called "My Playful Puppy", so you know I had to go and check it out. Low and behold, this guy had a few (very expensive) puppy supplies such as pens and puppy food. In the back of the store he had pens full of Yorkie puppies. The shop had about 6 or 8 people falling all over themselves over these puppies. Most looked in good shape, but at least two that I was had eye discharge and looked dirty and unkempt. So, innocently I say...

Me: "where do these puppies come from?"
He: "they are all from breeder friends of mine."
Me: "Where they live?" 
He: "Oklahoma and Texas."
Me: "Can you show me pictures of the parents?"
He: "no, I don't have those here"
Me: "are these breeder registered with the USDA?"
He: "yes they are"
Me: "I think you have puppy mill dogs here"
He: "you need to leave my shop immediately!"
Me: "you should be ashamed!"

And I left! Can you believe! He then proceeded to take his camera and photograph my car as I drove away. Creep.

Here is his web site. 
AvailablePuppies


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Good job for you Pam!!! Thank You for calling out this piece of scum!!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

How sad.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

"Maltese puppies coming soon."  So sad.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you, Pam! Urgh, people like this make my blood boil. I used to go to Barkworks when I went to the mall just to talk really loudly about how all the puppies are from puppy mills and I'd educate anyone who would listen on adopting and buying from reputable breeders.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

He took a picture of your car??? What a douche! Good for you for calling him out though. I wish I was a brave as you are.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's a shame that this is still going on....and legal. 

There was an upscale pet boutique in Florida (while I was on vacation) and we went into it one day. It was a large store with very expensive beautiful clothing, bags, etc. But they also had puppies! Everyone thought these puppies were just the cutest.....but after being around well bred dogs for such a long time now, I thought they weren't cute at all! They were designer dogs (mutts) and sure they were little.....good grief, they were puppies. And the young puppies looked to me like they would grow up to be larger than my Archie. 

I thought puppies in pet stores would eventually disappear, but now I'm thinking maybe not. :angry:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

zooeysmom said:


> Good for you, Pam! Urgh, people like this make my blood boil. I used to go to Barkworks when I went to the mall just to talk really loudly about how all the puppies are from puppy mills and I'd educate anyone who would listen on adopting and buying from reputable breeders.


 We have a Barkworks here in Thousand Oaks too. And I have asked the same questions in there too, but they didn't kick me out...or take my picture! I am wondering why he wanted my car info. And did you see on his site, if this puppy isn't small enough, how about this one!! I should have asked him if he had teacups, but I already know the answer! I just can't believe how many people were fawning over those puppies. It makes me so sad.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: good for you Pam, :aktion033: we need more people like you:aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

THAT IS APPALLING! maybe he took your picture to remember not to "welcome" you into his unethical store! Ugh.... so sad  Good for you Pam for sticking up for the pups! that website is repulsive.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Pam let me know where this store is and we can get some folks there to protest selling puppies in stores. I thought our Govener passsed a law against it.???


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Too bad you didnt have a camera to take pics of his store and him taking pics of you as you left. Can you tell this makes me so mad for you...
I will let Bron and her group know. They got the Hollywood pet stores stopped selling puppies in several high end pet stores


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Pam let me know where this store is and we can get some folks there to protest selling puppies in stores. I thought our Govener passsed a law against it.???


Oh, I hope you are right, Edie ... that it is illegal. And, how wonderful if it can be arranged to get some people to protest outside of his store. Even better yet if the news media could be there. 

I'd love everyone to take pictures of the jerk who took pictures of Pam's car. I think he was trying to intimidate Pam. Kudos to you, Pam, for speaking up to this jerk.

I see there are two phone numbers on his website. I wonder if the phone numbers are at the same location.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Too bad you didnt have a camera to take pics of his store and him taking pics of you as you left. Can you tell this makes me so mad for you...
> I will let Bron and her group know. They got the Hollywood pet stores stopped selling puppies in several high end pet stores


Great minds think alike!! I read this after I just posted a response. I do think HIS picture needs to be taken. 

Bless Bron. I have faith she and her group will help get this place shut down. 
I feel the same way as you, Edie ... I am so angry Pam was treated like that. I am angry that the jerk tried to intimidate Pam ... how dare him!


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> I was out doing my errands and I noticed a new shop opened near where I was shopping. It was called "My Playful Puppy", so you know I had to go and check it out. Low and behold, this guy had a few (very expensive) puppy supplies such as pens and puppy food. In the back of the store he had pens full of Yorkie puppies. The shop had about 6 or 8 people falling all over themselves over these puppies. Most looked in good shape, but at least two that I was had eye discharge and looked dirty and unkempt. So, innocently I say...
> 
> Me: "where do these puppies come from?"
> He: "they are all from breeder friends of mine."
> ...


Not to be an alarmist, but what kind of a person follows you out to take pics of your car or license information. That's scary. You may wish to advise your local police department as that is just odd. Even if he was trying to be somehow intimidating, you never know...sadly there some real crazies out there. 

Heidi
Aria Maltese


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Omg yes I would say just to tell the police just in case. What kind of idiot kicks someone out and immediately thinks to grab his handy camera and photograph you. If you wanted to come back you could just drive another car why would he need that info. I hope people heard you that were falling all over themselves  how infuriating that must have been for you and good for you! Why people think pet stores are so cute (the puppy selling kind) is beyond me. When I see one I just cry it breaks my heart


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Pam let me know where this store is and we can get some folks there to protest selling puppies in stores. I thought our Govener passsed a law against it.???


 *My Playful Puppy
**2679-A Cochran Street
Simi Valley, CA 93065
(805) 320-1246 or (818) 734-7608*

Straight off of his own website. Simi Valley is in Ventura County. About 45 minutes from LA.

As for being afraid of him, I'm not. I really think he was just trying to bait me. If Bronwyn wants to protest outside his store, let me know and I will be there front and center!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> Good for you, Pam! Urgh, people like this make my blood boil. I used to go to Barkworks when I went to the mall just to talk really loudly about how all the puppies are from puppy mills and I'd educate anyone who would listen on adopting and buying from reputable breeders.


 
Oh my gosh, I would do the same thing. There was a puppy store in our mall, which is now *closed :aktion033:, *and hubby and I would be looking at the puppies, and I would shuffle over to a customer also, and tell them how sad, these poor babies come from puppy mills, and their poor parents....every customer I used that approach on, beleive it or not listened.

I would never see the owner :angry:

Hubby and I felt so bad for the pups, we kept making the staff get us different ones. I would hold them, and were everyone could here me, I would say awwww you poor thing. And let more customers know where they came from. Yes, I would kiss the poor sweet little ones, it's not their fault, at least they got some loving instead of sitting in those darn cages.

But boy did he have his young staff trained. They were young kids working there 16, 17, or 18. Hubby and I would actually talk to them, nice kids, evenutually we did get through the brainwashing that the owner put in their heads. 

It got to the point, the staff would recognize us, and we did the same thing, time in and time out.

Pam, good for you! Gosh, if I ever saw the owner, oh my word. :angry: I never once saw the owner, but you bet I asked to see him, never there.

And please tell me what sort of vet, gives these poor babies vaccinations? Or checks them out. Seriously???? It truly makes your blood boil, the second you walk in.

At least that one is now CLOSED!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

ariamaltese said:


> Not to be an alarmist, *but what kind of a person follows you out to take pics of your car or license information*. That's scary. You may wish to advise your local police department as that is just odd. Even if he was trying to be somehow intimidating, you never know...sadly there some real crazies out there.
> 
> Heidi
> Aria Maltese


I found that a bit odd too, and you are right there are crazies out there, but I bet anything he was just trying to make sure Pam leaves. What else could he do, creep. And he took your picture, DOUBLE CREEP. 

And did somebody say protesting is illegal? People protest all the time about every little thing, why would this be any different?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> It's a shame that this is still going on....and legal.
> 
> There was an upscale pet boutique in Florida (while I was on vacation) and we went into it one day. It was a large store with very expensive beautiful clothing, bags, etc. But they also had puppies! Everyone thought these puppies were just the cutest.....but after being around well bred dogs for such a long time now, I thought they weren't cute at all! They were designer dogs (mutts) and sure they were little.....good grief, they were puppies. And the young puppies looked to me like they would grow up to be larger than my Archie.
> 
> *I thought puppies in pet stores would eventually disappear*, but now I'm thinking maybe not. :angry:


I would have hoped so too, but education about all of this mess, is very very very low. Look at the puppy auctions, if that doesn't repulse me. There has to be a day, where this nonsense stops.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Good job Pam!!! My stomach turned. Ought to be a law. Truth is they are everywhere.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel the same way about the Petland store in our town! They sell puppies there as well! I talked to one of the clerks(just a young girl) about where these puppies came from and she acted like she was clueless!!send the protesters here as well.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

There is a puppy store by me that is doing the exact samething - I was in there last year - and in each little cage it state where the pups came from - ALL clearly USDA. These poor TINY dogs were just 12 weeks shaking and just came in - so sad

When I was getting things for Cassidy at PetSmart - they have a vet in the back - as I was walking back there I saw a man holding a "few" baby maltese - of course I had to go see - I said oh where did you get them - he said I have the mamma and a friend had a male so we mated them and we are selling them for $600 (with a huge smile on his face) I said where did mamma and pappa come from - he said oh they have championship lines and we got them at National Breeders Association and we have full AKC.

I said oh ok, so I assume you had the parents fully tested before you bred them - he said "huh" - again he said - they are from Championship lines and puppies have AKC papers.... I took the opportunity to make him aware of liver shunt ect - he said I never heard of that - I said oh can I see mamma - he opened the carrier and out walked a maltese that had to be 15 pounds - I just shook my head!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Pam, Sending your info on to Bron and maybe she can get something organized with her protest groups. Edie


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:smcry::angry::bysmilie::bysmilie: oh dear Lord im so broken hearted when will this stop rayer:rayer: i always pray for the puppies in these places that God finds them a good home .............. and that they dont suffer.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wish the age LAW to sell a pup could be changed to 12 weeks instead of 8. Might help put a dent in all these BYB's that don't want to pay $ to care for them another 4 weeks.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LexiMom said:


> There is a puppy store by me that is doing the exact samething - I was in there last year - and in each little cage it state where the pups came from - ALL clearly USDA. These poor TINY dogs were just 12 weeks shaking and just came in - so sad
> 
> When I was getting things for Cassidy at PetSmart - they have a vet in the back - as I was walking back there I saw a man holding a "few" baby maltese - of course I had to go see - I said oh where did you get them - he said I have the mamma and a friend had a male so we mated them and we are selling them for $600 (with a huge smile on his face) I said where did mamma and pappa come from - he said oh they have championship lines and we got them at National Breeders Association and we have full AKC.
> 
> I said oh ok, so I assume you had the parents fully tested before you bred them - he said "huh" - again he said - they are from Championship lines and puppies have AKC papers.... I took the opportunity to make him aware of liver shunt ect - he said I never heard of that - I said oh can I see mamma - he opened the carrier and out walked a maltese that had to be 15 pounds - I just shook my head!


Good for you. I'm sure he was proud as punch!!! The Daddy may been a bichon like my friends 17 lb er. Cute and sweet as all get out but not the Maltese she thought she was getting. I tried to warn her, but people get "cute puppy fever".


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We had a Pet Shop that sold Puppies in the shopping center where I do my grocery shopping. It took us 5 years of protesting, but it finally closed. I was doing my happy dance.:chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Way to go Lynn! I bet you were so proud.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Kudos to you, Pam, for saying what was on your mind.

We have a PetLand in our mall , and I was in there a few weeks ago. There was an itty bitty Maltese there that just made my heart break. There was no way that baby was healthy, but I could see how an uneducated person wouldn't know. Well, there were these two girls who begged their dad to get the puppy for them, and he finally said yes. Then one of the new workers went over to the manager and asked, "Do I tell them about the puppy?" The manager looked over and gave the worker a stern warning glance. I then proceeded to walk over to the manager, and said "You should be ashamed of yourself for selling these puppies," loud enough for the people in the store to hear me. I then walked over to the man buying the sickly Maltese, and told him that I wished him the best of luck with his new puppy, and asked him to go home and look up "PetLand horror" or "puppymill". I sure hope that little baby is doing okay, but on the other hand, I do hope that the man who bought the puppy learned his lesson.


----------



## Bananko (Mar 19, 2012)

Never heard before for such nonsense. There is no inspection that could stop such kind of selling? If you ask me, i would call some of my loyal friends and make a protest in front of his shop!. People would listen, i am pretty sure about that!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The very heart breaking part for anyone that gets a puppy from the pet stores, is many of them are already so ill. Many people are still not informed about where these dogs come from and the conditions the parents live in.
'Last year we had an owner surrender of a very young puppy from a pet store and he had distemper and had to be PTS. Today, Judy is on her way now to pick up a 12wk old puppy that was purchased in a pet store and the owner is surrendering because she says she cant care for it. I dont know if it is sick or what, but am concerned that it too could be ill with some horrid disease. Will let you all know when Judy gets home with it. 
Edie


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

These people are heartless!! :smcry: 
How can they sleep, seeing these children with a puppy and know they will be heartbroken many times.


----------

